# Docebo Inc. (DCBO:CA) ?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've never heard of it. Just saw a blurb from motley fool, touting it as one to consider for your tfsa on its recent decline....
@$44.17 (52-week high $118)
any comments?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I heard about them a few years ago when chatting with one our IT suppliers as an option for online training solutions. Our HR department looked into it and it wasn't a good fit for our company. This does not mean that they don't offer a great product, it's just that they didn't have what we were seeking. We never implemented any solution so that tells me the problem is what we were seeking doesn't exist for our budget. A quick glance at tmx key data shows:

*Valuation Metrics*

Market Cap (All Classes)

1,452,477,535.00
Market Cap

1,451,990,958.00
EPS

-0.56
P/E Ratio

-79.10
P/B Ratio

6.018
P/CF Ratio

360.60
D/E Ratio

0.02
Return on Equity

-7.72%
Return on Assets

-5.63%
This stock should never have traded at $118.

Full disclaimer - I never follow the advice of Motley Fool. Or perhaps I do because they print several articles as to why you should/shouldn't buy company XYZ.


----------

